# Just starting it



## Pointswest (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok , here goes ... fairly small room , 11 x 18 , but will be dedicated for htr .. from what I've been reading in the posts so far , I will be painting the front wall and ceiling low lustre black. The walls, one is already a dark cherrywood ,so thinking dark burgandy or other paint close to the wood color for the other side and back wall.There are three windows , so far my plan is to build 2 x 2 frames larger than the windows , cover the frames with a Dark Grey fabric and then put a layer of ceiling tile inside the frame to cut out the light and provide a little more sound barrier. I want to have two rows of recliner seating
first row 11 1/2 to 12 feet from screen second row will be 8 inches higher and 15 to 16 feet from front.
Screen size .... I was thinking around 110 to 116 diag.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds pretty good to me. The only thing I'd question is a screen that big in a room that narrow. That's going to push your speakers way too close to the side walls. 

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Pointswest said:


> Ok , here goes ... fairly small room , 11 x 18 , but will be dedicated for htr ..


Well ... bigger than mine 9'x18'x8' :yes:



> ...There are three windows , so far my plan is to build 2 x 2 frames larger than the windows , cover the frames with a Dark Grey fabric and then put a layer of ceiling tile inside the frame to cut out the light and provide a little more sound barrier...


Will they be permanently attached to windows or will be possible to remove them when not in use??? ... if it were me, I prefer to be able to remove them :yes:



> ... i want to have two rows of recliner seating first row 11 1/2 to 12 feet from screen second row will be 8 inches higher and 15 to 16 feet from front. Screen size .... I was thinking around 110 to 116 diag.


You have to consider the distance between back wall and second row ... mine is just 1' from the wall, and that doesn't help with the acoustics because is not the ideal distance :sad:

Have fun with your project :T


----------

